# Review: Hurricane Vapor - Twilight Cavendish



## devdev (17/3/14)

Ok so loaded up the SVD with Twilight Cavendish

Using the BCC Clearo ('cousin' of the Nautilus)

Reviewer: Devdev

Equipment: BCC Clearo, 2ohm coil, SVD 6w - 11w

Company: Hurricane Vapour
Product: Twilight Cavendish
Strength: 18mg
Blend: 50/50 VG/PG Blend
Website: http://www.hurricanevapor.com/storm-juice/tobacco-house/twilight-cavendish.html
Website blurb: _Imagine a finely cured cavendish treated tobacco, soaked in luscious honey with hints of french vanilla, aged, then sun dried and smoked in charred oak chips, delivering a distinctly smooth and elegant flavor for the true tobacco connoisseur searching for a delicate and unique tobacco that is not overly sweet. Sit back, relax, and taste the artistry and care that has been put into this blend._

Reviewer Notes: This is a complex flavour blend. The tobacco flavour is the closest to real tobacco I have tried yet. I generally prefer sweet and dessert vapes, but I have been on the hunt for something that is not as sweet, and somewhat reminiscent of Camel that I smoked for 16 years. The tobacco flavour tastes like the smell of a freshly opened pack of cigarettes. It does not taste like burning tobacco, which I don't believe any ejuice maker has managed to replicate yet. Absolutely the honey flavour is there and seems to be well supported by the vanilla. Over all impression is that it does remind me of the taste of cigar/pipe tobacco.

The flavour is quite dense, but is not nearly as complex or 'heavy' as the five prawn range of flavours. I do not feel like my taste buds are being smothered in an overly heavy flavour blanket, which I do feel sometimes with Gambit and Grandmaster. The vapour production is really good considering it is a 50/50 blend, and the throat hit is moderate. It is not that heavy even though it has a lot of PG and 18mg nic. This vapes very smoothly, and would be an excellent accompaniment to whisky, cognac or any aperitif type alcoholic beverage.

At less than 8.5w the honey and vanilla flavour is well represented. Above that the tobacco comes out stronger and overpowers the more subtle flavours. To be expected throat hit increases significantly. By 11w the tobacco flavour seems to be all that is left, and the juice loses its complexity. At this point of the review I am higher on nic than I have been for a quite a while.

As some of you know, I like to dilute almost all my juices with my 'dischem blend'. Typically this means I dilute the juice to 50% juice and 50% dischem blend (Dischem blend is 60Vg, 30Pg and 10 distilled H20) This dilution can really impact on complex flavours, and very often allows the more subtle flavours emerge.

At 6w with dischem blend the flavour has not changed, and it is now more muted, and a little sweeter, due to the added VG. At 8.5w a new woody flavour has emerged. I have never eaten Oak wood (I am a vaper, not a beaver), but this may be what they are referring to in the website blurb, the tobacco now is sweeter, and very much like the smell of a pouch of pipe tobacco. Above 10w things start to develop a burnt juice taste, and at 10w the tobacco flavour is strong, pleasant and gives a very good throat hit.

Would I buy this again? To be totally honest, I would never have purchased this normally. If I wanted a nice strong vape to enjoy with a mug of Jerepigo while I sat around the fire with Oom Karel discussing the finer aspects of bullet drop and shot placement after a hunt, this would be my go to. For that reason in an ideal world I would aim to keep at least 10-20ml of this on hand.

Compared to other 'tobacco flavours' I have vaped (Mal-bru, Desert Ship, P-Ster Blend, and Wicked Vapors Red Blend) this is leaps and bounds ahead of any of them. If you are hunting for a pleasant, complex and surprisingly accurate tobacco based vape, I would recommend trying this one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

@devdev I am impressed with your absolute professional review! Halfway through the read I wanted to stop and search for Twilight Cavendish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

What an awesome review!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

what rob said

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (17/3/14)

Thanks guys. Have to say it is actually quite fun producing these reviews. I look forward to doing the next one


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Looking forward to that @devdev !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Lovely review @devdev, looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/3/14)

Nice review! As @johanct said... halfway through the review I was already researching where and how I could order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Lovely review @devdev !
I liked the humour and the way you write. Very nice to read.

Are you saying that mixing with your dischem blend generally improves flavour or mutes it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

Thanks guys hoping to get another review underway today. @Silver the dischem blend can soften overly flavoured blends. It can make an otherwise tasty but overpowering juice into an all day vape but it does dilute flavour. This is fine for straightforward flavours.

For simple blends it is easy to find the correct ratio like with vm4 which I dilute. For 5 prawns or the hurricane it really throws the original mix flavour out of balance with sometimes pleasant results, othertimes terrible.

I think its worth experimenting. Juice goes further and sometimes you can get something special. 

If I blend 20% liqua mint and 30% liqua apple and then add 50 dischem blend the result is vapable liqua!


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Looking forward to the next one @devdev , just don't describe it so tasty  - I'm still eyeing the Twilight Cavendish!??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Thanks @devdev , now i understand what you mean

Great valid points. Sorry 1 last question, is the distlled water necessary in the dischem blend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (18/3/14)

Nice! Wanna get me some now!!! also hunting for that one tobacco!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (18/3/14)

Got another tobacco review lined up for the next review. This one sadly doesnt score that well


----------



## vaalboy (18/3/14)

Awesome review!!


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Spilling the beans early @devdev
Either spoiling the fun or just managing expectations 

By the way, I forgot to ask you a favour. Once you've sampled all the juices in the Zamplebox, please let us know how many you liked and how many you would hunt down and re-order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

